# Bei der Rückfahrt noch einen Tag angeln



## mück (15. Januar 2008)

Hy Freunde!!!#h
 Ich wäre über einige gute tips sehr dankbar; Wir fahren heuer zu zweit mit dem PKW ende august 2 wochen nach rörvik ( ca. 64 breitengrad). bei der rückreise würden wir noch einen zwischenstop für ein bis zwei tage einlegen um im see oder fluß zu angeln ( forelle, lachs, hecht).Ideal wäre zwischen trondheim und oslo.
1000 dank für gute tips für angelgewässer samt übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.
     mück#h


----------



## champandy (20. März 2008)

*AW: Bei der Rückfahrt noch einen Tag angeln*

Hallo wir fahren auch im Juli in die nähe von Rörvik/Kolvereid.

Ich kann dir den Namsen Fluß empfehlen,gute Fänge dort gehabt.


----------

